

Another day, more useless bullshit from WSJ - shawndumas
http://www.loopinsight.com/2013/03/12/another-day-more-useless-bullshit-from-wsj/

======
bediger4000
This article reads badly, like some specialist complaining about how Channel 9
got the story on velluvial matrices wrong. WSJ gets stuff wrong about Apple!
Shocker! What should we generalize from this? WSJ gets stuff wrong on every
mass market computer brand, or does WSJ get stuff wrong on every technical
issue?

